# Irrsinn in der EU



## Hund (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kollegen

Habe gestern in einer österreichischen Tageszeitung gelesen das die
gescheiten Damen und Herrn in Brüssel jetzt nach den Jägern auch auf uns
Fischer losgeht :r!!
Nicht genug das diese Leute den Jägern das Leben schwer machen indem sie Ihnen ihre tratitionelllen Jagdmethoden und Bräuche nehmen :c jetzt wollen sie uns auch noch die Verwendung von Blei verbitten /Krach:
Was haltet Ihr davon ???????


----------



## padotcom (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Also wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, hat Blei auch nichts in Gewässern zu suchen. Bei günstigen Alternativen stell ich sofort um.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Hund schrieb:


> jetzt wollen sie uns auch noch die Verwendung von Blei verbitten /Krach:
> Was haltet Ihr davon ???????



Gut so. Das ist in Skandinavien schon lange so.


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Servus. Grundblei gibts ja genug Alternativen nur was bitte soll anstatt Schrotblei beim Posenfischen dranklemmen. Was ist weich genug und schwer genug anstatt Klemmblei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Welche Fische werden denn mit Rüben gefüttert?


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

also so schlimm finde ich das auch wieder nicht.wenn du mal überlegst wieviel kg oder tonnen blei jedes jahr inseen und flüssen versenkt werden dann kommste ins grübeln........denk mal nach!!!!!
schliesse mich dem vorredner an -----wenn es eine alternative gibt''''(sei es steine oder ähnliches mit nem wirbel oder nem loch durch),dann bin ich auch dabei..........hab mir an nem see mal steine gesucht in verschiedenen grössen und löcher reingebohrt und wirbel reingeklebt.....
geht auch und ist ne lösung.....
gruss jäger


----------



## paul hucho (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Blei ist auch nur giftig,messing würde das gleich leissten.Nichts zum :c.Außedem kommen aus Skandinavien meisstens gute sachen.

Aber eigentlich schon überflüssig.
Was macht blei eigentlich schädlich für die Umwelt?

Und was für schäden kann es beim Menschen hervorrufen?

                                        :vik:


----------



## Hund (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Welche Fische werden denn mit Rüben gefüttert?



Keine Fische obwohl der Karpfen vieleicht zupacken würde, aber es wird sicher 
das Wild gemeind sein!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Hund schrieb:


> Keine Fische obwohl der Karpfen vieleicht zupacken würde, aber es wird sicher
> das Wild gemeind sein!!!!!!!!!!!



Und wieso soll man das Wild mit Rüben oder Heu füttern? Ich dachte immer Wild sei wild?

Im Zweifel kann doch ein Jäger im Sommer auch eine Kuh oder ein Schaf totschießen, das kommt auf dasselbe raus, wie rübengefüttertes Wild oder nicht?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Und was für schäden kann es beim Menschen hervorrufen?


Blei verhindert den Aufbau von Hämoglobin, ohne das wir alle nicht überlebensfähig sind. Zudem wirkt es direkt erbgutschädigend.

Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Blei ich beim Tauchen schon SEHEN kann... uiuiui.
Und auch wenn elementares Blei vielleicht nicht direkt giftig ist, muss man ja nicht erst zur Verbreitung davon beitragen.


----------



## paul hucho (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Soviel Blei wie ich schon angepackt habe,ob das einem Nächstem zumutbar ist.:q:q


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Hi


erst die 100 Watt Glühbirne,dann Duschköpfe und Blei? |kopfkrat
Eigentlich irgendwo ja schon sinnvoll!


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/service/0,1518,674834,00.html


----------



## fishcatcher99 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Gibtz da nicht auch Drop Shot Bleie aus " Tungsten " oder so ?


----------



## paul hucho (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

@ martin

Ort:zu hause 

hätte von mir sein können.:q:q:q#6


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Also wenn nab mal an 1945 zurückschaut, wieviel zig Tonenn Blei in Munition aus Angst vor den Alliierten versenkt wurde, und wieviel generell im Krieg in den Gewässern gelandet ist... Das Zeug löst sich ja kaum auf, oxidiert kaum usw, ist also immer noch drin.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das mal wieder eine Idee aus dem Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgedöns, da werden sich schon ein paar Wenige freuen.
Zitat: _Und wie wäre es mit Messing_, klar, dann nehm ihc doch gleich pures Kupfer oder besser Gold... kostet ja nix.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Naja, als chemiker schalt ich mich da mal ein. natürlich ist es nicht sehr schön, wenn so viel blei im gewässer landed, allerdings löst es sich dort so gut wie nicht auf (und ist damit nicht bioverfügbar). Zinn ist auch keine alternative, organische zinnverbindungen sind mittlerweile als antifouling anstrich bei schiffen strikt verboten. alternativen gibt es so gut wie keine, denn blei hat ne dichte von ca. 11.3 g cm-3 und lässt isch augrund seines niedrigen schelzpunktes gut verarbeiten. wolfram (tungsten) hat ne höhere dichte schmilzt aber erst bei über 3400°C und ist erheblich teurer!
übrigens wasserleitungen in alten häusern sind oft noch aus blei und (weil verkalkt) erheblich weniger schädlich als die neueren kupferleitungen;-)


----------



## paul hucho (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Wie ist denn der Hüpfe-Mann dahin gekommen?????

Naja igal,ich weiche zu sehr vom Thema ab.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Experte, aber sicherlich sollte die (kumulative) Schadwirkung vorher eingehend untersucht werden. Sollte sie nachweisbar sein, muß man über Alternativen nachdenken.
> 
> Zur Löslichkeit von Blei gibt mir jenes zu denken:
> klick klack.
> ...




Du vollprofi|krach: naja, erstens werden konserven dadurch haltbar gemacht, dass die verschlossenen konserven sehr hoch erhitzt werden und dadurch im inneren die bakterien abgetötet werden (durch die hitze wird das blei gelöst). Zumindestens in meinen angelgwässern ist die wassertemperatur unter 100°C|kopfkrat
Auch andere zugaben im essen der konserven (citronensäure zum haltbar machen, essig) sorgen für das auflösen des bleis und letztendlich für dessen verfügbarkeit im körper


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

edit: @(Ab)schleppangler vieleicht einigen wir uns mal wer hier antwortet^^



naja... Das Römische Reich ist ja anscheinend auch evtl. wegen dem Bleibesteck abgelöst worden... 

Die Konzentration bei den Jungs mit ihren Dosen (in dem Link) ist natürlich auch ne andere. Vor allem wenn die in ihrem Essen Säuren hatten, bspw. ne Dose Sauerkraut in ner Bleidose... da kommt schon was beim Konsumenten an. Aber das Schrotblei zu verbieten ist mal wieder n Witz!


----------



## Lenzibald (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Servus. Also ein Großteil der neuen EU-Verordnungen sind schlechthin ein Witz und reine Verarsche am kleinen Mann. 100watt Glühbirnen verbieten, Duschköpfe wegen Wassersparen und so weiter. Wer Spart bei Schneekanonen wo hunderttausende Kubikmeter Wasser verbraucht werden und hunderttausenden Watt bei Schipisten nur damit man auch Nachts die Abfahrt benutzen kann. Auf der einen Seite werden Resurcen und Energie verschwendet das einem schlecht wird und dann soll der kleine Mann wieder Sparen weil die großen habens ja nicht nötig. Die EU ist fü mich nichts anderes als ein Eitergeschwür am Ar......
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also ein Großteil der neuen EU-Verordnungen sind schlechthin ein Witz und reine Verarsche am kleinen Mann. !00watt Glühbirnen verbieten,



Richtig und in den "tollen" engiesparlampen sind 5-50 mg quecksilber, das landet dann leider oft im hausmüll. Und die guten alten glühbirnen mit ihrem wolfram (tungsten) faden, der ja zum herstellen von "angelgewichten" empfohlen wird, wird verboten:v


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Richtig und in den "tollen" engiesparlampen sind 5-50 mg quecksilber, das landet dann leider oft im hausmüll. Und die guten alten glühbirnen mit ihrem wolfram (tungsten) faden, der ja zum herstellen von "angelgewichten" empfohlen wird, wird verboten:v


Verboten wurde die Glühbirne nicht weil da ein Wolfram Faden drin ist sondern weil eine Glühbirne extrem unefektiv Licht erzeugt. In Fakten: Eine Glühbirne produziert 80% Wärme und 20% Licht. Bei Energiesparlampen und Leuchstofflampen sieht die Lichtausbeute fast genau andersrum (80% Licht, 20% Wärme) aus.

Du sollst ja auch keine Energiesparlampe in den Hausmüll werfen.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Verboten wurde die Glühbirne nicht weil da ein Wolfram Faden drin ist sondern weil eine Glühbirne extrem unefektiv Licht erzeugt. In Fakten: Eine Glühbirne produziert 80% Wärme und 20% Licht. Bei Energiesparlampen und Leuchstofflampen sieht die Lichtausbeute fast genau andersrum (80% Licht, 20% Wärme) aus.


Naja, da das Licht einer glühbirne spektral dem der sonne entspricht, das der energiesparlampen aber absolut nicht ist der mensch aber stark negativ durch das seltsame licht, was er nicht als solches wahrnimmt, beinflusst.
*Körperliche Symptome durch   Energiesparlampen/Leuchtstofflampen (http://www.engon.de/elampen/)*



Der vergleich von quecksilber und wolfram sollte nur verdeutlichung der toxizitäten dienen


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> das seltsame licht, was er nicht als solches wahrnimmt, beinflusst.
> *Körperliche Symptome durch   Energiesparlampen/Leuchtstofflampen (http://www.engon.de/elampen/)*



Hammerlink!!! am bestens finde ich: "fördert Karies." meinem Zahnarzt ist das nicht aufgefallen.

Jetzt weiß ich warum mir Samstags manchmal düsselig wird. Scheixxenergiesparlampen. Das mit der Wahrnehmung stimmt aber nicht. Bei mir ist es trotz Energiesparlampen hell. Könnte natürlich auch am Licht liegen.

Was kommt als nächstes? Elvis lebt?


----------



## Perch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Solange wir die gewässer nicht mit anderen säuren oder säurebildenen stoffen belasten, macht uns das blei keine sorgen...an der luft bildet metallisches blei eine schwer wasserlösliche schutzschicht aus bleicarbonat. 
Meiner Auffassung nach wird das blei für den Fisch oder das Ökosystem im allgemeinen nur gefährlich wenn er es direkt aufnimmt und seine magensäure seine schutzschicht zerstört. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...|wavey:

Jährlich wird so viel blei aus belasteten böden gespült ( etwa 300 Tonnen in deutschen gewässern ), und jetzt will man den Anglern auf den Leib |bigeyes
Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht okay wäre, auf bleifreie beschwerung zu wechseln, wenn es diese denn gibt und sie erschwinglich ist!


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Lieber Freund des gesitteten Salonplauschs, Du meinst also  Wasser nimmt bei 100 Grad wesentlich mehr Blei auf, als bei Zimmertemperatur? Verstehe ich Dich richtig?


Indirekt ja. Also, die säuren und oxidatinsstoffe im essen sorgen dafür, dass das blei gelöst (oxidiert) wird und das hängt sehr stark von der temperatur ab (Ich mags halt nur nicht, wenn man mir ein laie meinen job erklären will)


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hammerlink!!! am bestens finde ich: "fördert Karies." meinem Zahnarzt ist das nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich warum mir Samstags manchmal düsselig wird. Scheixxenergiesparlampen. Das mit der Wahrnehmung stimmt aber nicht. Bei mir ist es trotz Energiesparlampen hell. Könnte natürlich auch am Licht liegen.
> 
> Was kommt als nächstes? Elvis lebt?



Naja, steht auch viel fragwürdiges drin aber das mit der whrnehmung stimmt schon. Also, der mensch hat sich in den letzten 6 mio jahren an das sonnenlicht gewöhnt ("warmes" licht komplettes spektrum). Aber bei den energiesparern denkst du, dass es hell ist (auge, nur drei kurze wellenlängen), aber den körper (über haut und augen) nimmt nicht wahr, deshalb reagiert er gereizt, weil beides nicht stimmig ist. Ist halt so und nicht eher subjektiv wie n streit über ne red arc oder ne shimano oder fl versus stroft:q (p.s. dein zahnarzt hat bestimmt energiesparlampen in der praxis)


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

*Was kaum jemand weiß:*
Als Leselicht am Abend sind „Energiesparleuchten“ ganz ungeeignet. Diese kleinen Leuchtstoffröhren (und nichts anderes sind sie!) haben ein sehr hohes Blauspektrum, dass den Körper zur Tätigkeit anregt. Man kann deshalb ohne weiteres Einschlafstörungen bekommen. Noch unbrauchbarer sind sie, wenn ein Bewegungsmelder sie schaltet oder in einem selten benutzten Raum, wo man nur eben 10 Minuten Licht benötigt (sie verbrauchen dabei mehr Strom als herkömmliche Glühbirnen!). 
In erster Linie nutzen sie aber dem Hersteller.

Es geht aber ja um's Blei. Zinn ist natürlich in der Anwendung genauso geeignet; aber teurer. Allerdings hat das meiste Zinn, was man kaufen kann einen relativ hohen Bleianteil. 
Ich vermute sogar, dass auch Opa's alten Zinnteller einen Bleianteil haben. Da Zinn noch weicher ist als Blei dient es wohl als Stabilisator. Auch Lötzinn hat einen hohen Bleianteil.

Selbstverständlich ist es leider äußerst be...euert mit einem Angelbleiverbot die Gewässer nachhaltig retten zu wollen.#q |uhoh: 
Bestes Beispiel ist dann wieder die "komprimierte Leuchtstoffröhre" (Energiesparleuchte). Sie wird den Klimawandel auch nicht aufhalten. Man hat aber ja dieses schöne Gefühl des Weltretters, wenn man so ein Teil in die Fassung schraubt. 
Im Königreich der Verar...ten sind wir Deutschen nunmal die Kronprinzen!:q:q:q#6

zander-ralf
- gepr. Gebäudeenergieberater HWK-


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Deinen unangebrachten Ton rechtfertigen tut es jedoch nicht...
> 
> Was anderes, hier scheint das Bundesumweltamt eine lokale Bleibelastung der Böden und des Wassers nachzuweisen: http://www.umweltbundesamt.at/umweltschutz/altlasten/altlasteninfo/altlasten3/oberoesterreich1/o57/, welches auch in die Nahrungskette gelangt. Wenn man sich überlegt, dass ein Spinnangler schnell mal 100 Gramm Blei am Angeltag im Gewässer läßt, scheint mir auch eine komplette Sorglosigkeit dem Thema gegenüber unangebracht...



Och, sei mal nicht so empfindlich|uhoh: hast wenisgstens was draus gelernt.
Dein link ist gut!
Fragwürdig waren auch die cannabiskonsumenten, die ne starke bleivergiftung hatten (bleisaum am zahnfleisch). Weil bei der aufzucht der pflanzen (vom anbauer) zur erhöhung des späteren verkaufsgewichts bleispäne auf die pflanzen gestreut wurden|uhoh:


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Es geht aber ja um's Blei. Zinn ist natürlich in der Anwendung genauso geeignet; aber teurer. Allerdings hat das meiste Zinn, was man kaufen kann einen relativ hohen Bleianteil.
> Ich vermute sogar, dass auch Opa's alten Zinnteller einen Bleianteil haben. Da Zinn noch weicher ist als Blei dient es wohl als Stabilisator. Auch Lötzinn hat einen hohen Bleianteil.


Zinn ist nicht weniger giftig! Ich giess mir meine eerie jigs selber aus alten auswuchtbleien (autofelgen) blei legiert mit zinn usw.) ist schon ne ganze ecke härter was vor- und nachteile hat. Besonders die schmelztemp. peratur steigt, was beim giessen von kleinen heads schlecht ist. Nicht ohne grund verwenden die profis keine auswuchtbleie sondern blei mikt ner reinheit über 97%.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Schmelzpunkt Blei= 320°C Zinn= 230°C
Ist reines Zinn echt giftig? War mir jetzt nicht bekannt.|kopfkrat
Das schaue ich nach.

zander-ralf


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

jeder der den Thread hier ließt sollte sich bewusst sein dass hier so  mancher Quatsch geschrieben steht.

(Leuchtstofflampen mit 80% Wirungsgrad, oder Glühlampen mit 20%... das das Licht der Glühlampe der der Sonne entspricht... alles völliger Bullshit...)


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Schmelzpunkt Blei= 320°C Zinn= 230°C
> zander-ralf


Die legierung (hartblei) schmilzt höher.


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

So, reines metallisches Zinn ist absolut ungiftig (sogar in großen Mengen Quelle:WIKIPEDIA).
Allerdings Verbindungen können durchaus giftig sein!!!
Da es wohl aber kaum reines Zinn zu kaufen gibt sollte man auf andere Materialien ausweichen.
Welch ein Schlauquatscher.... dieser zander-ralf!#d:q
Ok, .... und abtauchen!!!


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Perch schrieb:


> Solange wir die gewässer nicht mit anderen säuren oder säurebildenen stoffen belasten, macht uns das blei keine sorgen...an der luft bildet metallisches blei eine schwer wasserlösliche schutzschicht aus bleicarbonat.
> Meiner Auffassung nach wird das blei für den Fisch oder das Ökosystem im allgemeinen nur gefährlich wenn er es direkt aufnimmt und seine magensäure seine schutzschicht zerstört. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...|wavey:
> 
> Jährlich wird so viel blei aus belasteten böden gespült ( etwa 300 Tonnen in deutschen gewässern ), und jetzt will man den Anglern auf den Leib |bigeyes
> Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht okay wäre, auf bleifreie beschwerung zu wechseln, wenn es diese denn gibt und sie erschwinglich ist!



Sowas in der Art mit der Schutzschicht hab ich auch mal gelernt, es könnte auch eine Bleioxidschicht gewesen sein. Jedenfalls hab ich damals bei meinem Lehrer mal genauer nachgefragt. Der hat da ganz entspannt abgewunken.

Die Belastungen die durch Dachrinnen und Dachverkleidungen aus Kupfer oder Zink mittels der Kläranlagen in die (Fließ)gewässer gelangt, dürfte wesentlich höher sein als abgerissene Angelbleie. 

Eigentlich warte ich schon lange auf so ein Verbot, ich glaub in England ist das schon über 20 Jahre so.

Finde es nur doof, das es wieder mal deutlich teuerer wird. Aber wie gesagt, das war eigentlich seit langem zu erwarten.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Die Frage, die mich interessiert, ist wie sich entsprechend das Gufiangeln auswirkt. Ist ja noch ein recht junges Phänomen, aber die Bleimenge im Sediment nimmt zu, auch durch mich. Und klar würde ich meinen Beitrag zu mittel- und langfristigen Schädigungen der Umwelt durch mein Hobby minimieren wollen. Und darum gehts in der Diskussion. Ich und tausend andere Angler lassen tonnenweise Bleiköpfe im Gewässer liegen. Ist doch naheliegend zu überlegen, was man besser und anders machen kann...

Ja, klar ist das angebracht! Aber gute alternativen gibt es leider (noch) nicht. Wolfram ist weniger bedenklich und hat ein lauteren klang beim aufschlagen auf den gewässergrung beim gufieren. Ist aber halt mindestens dreimal so teuer und man kann es leider nicht selber giessen. Bei uns in hamburg reissen beim gufieren ca. 3-5 jigköpfe/dropshotbleie pro tag ab. Wenn man das kaufen würde in wolframausführung (und nicht selber giessen als blei), dann könnte ich das hobby sofort aufgeben#d


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> So, reines metallisches Zinn ist absolut ungiftig (sogar in großen Mengen Quelle:WIKIPEDIA).
> Allerdings Verbindungen können durchaus giftig sein!!!
> Da es wohl aber kaum reines Zinn zu kaufen gibt sollte man auf andere Materialien ausweichen.
> Welch ein Schlauquatscher.... dieser zander-ralf!#d:q
> Ok, .... und abtauchen!!!



Ja, es ist nicht akut toxisch, wird aber, wie viele metalle im körper methyliert und dann ist es hochtoxisch! (siehe wikipedia)


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was ist mit Eisen, ich hatte mal, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, solche Jigköpfe (versenkt...)?



Leider geht das auch nicht, erstens schmilzt es bei 1500°C was man zu hause nicht hinkriegt. Wenn doch, dann würde der haken und die alugussform schmelzen:c Ausserdem ist die dichte ca. halb so hoch wie die von blei, d.h. erheblich höherer auftrieb im wasser und grösserer luftwiderstandand beim werfen (und es rostet). Wolfram wäre klasse, wenn es günstiger wäre.


----------



## BigEarn (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Würe sich Tungsten/Wolfram denn als Jigkopf so besonders gut eignen, was die Beständigkeit angeht? Beim Fliegenfischen benutze ich relativ häufig Tungstenperlen für meine Nymphen, allerdings sind die meiner Beobachtung nach deutlich empfindlicher und brechen gelegentlich wenn sie gegen Stein schlagen. Das sollte beim Jiggen an Steinpackungen etc. dann doch nicht anders aussehen |kopfkrat


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wow, seit wann hat Eisen im Wasser eine Auftriebskraft.....


bei strömung oder heranzupfen des köders (physik 9 klasse)#6


----------



## Schwarzachangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Ironie an: Gold wäre eine Alternative zu Grund- bzw. Schrotblei, weil es ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzt. :q


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> kommt aber auch auf die Form an (physik 9 klasse)


es war die sprache von nem jighead siehe oben (gleiche form veschiedener auftrieb wegen der verschiedenen dichte, dass ist ja schon klasse 10)


----------



## Schwarzachangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Je dichter ein Stoff ist, desto schwerer ist er auch. Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung?


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Ironie an: Gold wäre eine Alternative zu Grund- bzw. Schrotblei, weil es ähnliche Eigenschaften besitzt. :q


:q:q:q


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Je dichter ein Stoff ist, desto schwerer ist er auch. Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung?


dichte=masse/volumen
also bei gleichem volumen im selben medium gemessen, ja#6


----------



## Algon (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

mal ehrlich, Ihr kennt noch den Lernplan der 9Klasse.|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Algon schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, Ihr kennt noch den Lernplan der 9Klasse.|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


bin ja noch keine 100 und wohne nicht in midgard, also ja:m


----------



## HOX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Och, sei mal nicht so empfindlich|uhoh: hast wenisgstens was draus gelernt.
> Dein link ist gut!
> Fragwürdig waren auch die cannabiskonsumenten, die ne starke bleivergiftung hatten (bleisaum am zahnfleisch). Weil bei der aufzucht der pflanzen (vom anbauer) zur erhöhung des späteren verkaufsgewichts bleispäne auf die pflanzen gestreut wurden|uhoh:




Da war nichts fragwürdig.
Die Bleispäne wurden in die getrocknete und klein gehackte "Kräutermischung" gegeben.
Aber vll. wurde der Fall im Labormagazin für "unfehlbare Chemiker" anders geschildert.

Gruß Hox (fehlbarer Agrarbiologe)


----------



## Algon (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> wohne nicht in midgard,


Sicher?

MfG Algon


----------



## Schwarzachangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Ich bin noch Schüler, besuche die 10. Klasse. Deswegen weiß ich das noch.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



HOX schrieb:


> Da war nichts fragwürdig.
> Die Bleispäne wurden in die getrocknete und klein gehackte "Kräutermischung" gegeben.
> Aber vll. wurde der Fall im Labormagazin für "unfehlbare Chemiker" anders geschildert.
> 
> Gruß Hox (fehlbarer Agrarbiologe)



http://www.drugcom.de/bot_topthema_sub-90.html


----------



## HOX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*

Und wo ist da jetzt die Rede davon, dass jmd. Cannabis-Pflanzen mit Blei "gedüngt" hat.
Wenn das möglich wäre, müsste Blei ja wiederum wunderbar löslich sein...um wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der Debatte zurückzukehren.


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



HOX schrieb:


> Und wo ist da jetzt die Rede davon, dass jmd. Cannabis-Pflanzen mit Blei "gedüngt" hat.
> Wenn das möglich wäre, müsste Blei ja wiederum wunderbar löslich sein...*um wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der Debatte zurückzukehren.*


Nein! Späne wurden im wachstum auf die knospen gestreut, so dass sie einwachsen und von aussen so nicht erkennbar sind das blei beim beim rauchen verdampft und inhaliert wird|uhoh:.


----------



## HOX (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Nein! Späne wurden im wachstum auf die knospen gestreut, so dass sie einwachsen und von aussen so nicht erkennbar sind das blei beim beim rauchen verdampft und inhaliert wird|uhoh:.



Also abgesehen davon, dass das hier absolut "Off-Topic" ist, aber das ist wirklich völliger Quatsch...
Oder sind diese "Ergüsse" etwa das Resultat eines Pb-Joints zur späten Stunde?
Das würde einiges erklären...


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



HOX schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass das hier absolut "Off-Topic" ist, aber das ist wirklich völliger Quatsch...
> Oder sind diese "Ergüsse" etwa das Resultat eines Pb-Joints zur späten Stunde?
> Das würde einiges erklären...


Naja, hab mich beruflich jahrelang mit dem einfluss von schwermetallen auf den tierischen organismus beschäftigt, da gehört das zum allgemeinwissen


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



(Ab)schleppangler schrieb:


> Naja, hab mich beruflich jahrelang mit dem einfluss von schwermetallen auf den tierischen organismus beschäftigt, da gehört das zum allgemeinwissen



Ach ja, :g|kopfkrat? 
Hoffentlich nur ganz nebenbei erworbenes Allgemeinwissen Biste sicher, Du hast nicht eben versehentlich Sozialpädagokig studiert:q.

Spass beiseite, wird Zeit das der Winter geht und wir alle wieder ans Wasser können.#6


----------



## fishmike (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gut so. Das ist in Skandinavien schon lange so.



Hast du eine Quelle dazu - würde mich mal interessieren?

//Michi


----------



## fishmike (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Irrsinn in der EU*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> seit 2002 in Dänemark verboten....



Danke erstmal, allerdings:
- Dänemark ist nicht gleich Skandinavien - oder irre ich da
- was wurde genau verboten - der Verkauf (Import) von Blei oder die Verwendung von Blei bzw. beides?? Wo hast du gelesen dass das Fischen mit Blei verboten ist??

-- nichts für ungut, ich ärgere mich nur über solche Halbwahrheiten die dann einfach so stehen bleiben und irrtümlicher Weise von so manchem User hier als Wahrheit hingenommen werden. Hier eine Quelle zum Nachlesen: http://www.hktdc.com/info/mi/a/baeu...dopts-its-ban-on-products-containing-lead.htm

hier noch ein weiterer Link für all jene dies genau wissen wollen:
http://www.pca.state.mn.us/oea/reduce/sinkers.cfm

//Michi


----------

